# Gibt es freie gewässer in NRW?



## wowa777 (17. November 2015)

Hallo Boardies,
Ich habe vor kurzem meine Fischereiprüfung bestanden und hab mir auch direkt die Lizenz besorgt.
Mich interessiert es, ob es in nrw auch freie Gewässer gibt, ohne das ich mir eine dafür vorgesehene Gewässerkarte erwerben muss.
Weiß da jemand was von euch ?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gibt es freie gewässer in NRW?*

Moin,
dürfte in NRW mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit schlecht aussehen.Entweder in Erlaubnisscheinpflichtiger Bewirtschafterhand oder "frei" aber mit Angelverbot.

Mir fällt ad hoc zumindest keines ein.Mag sein,das es in ländlichen Gegenden da noch den einen oder anderen in Besitz von Landwirten befindlichen Tümpel/Teich gibt..freundlich nachfragen kostet da nix.

P.S..Kleve?Was würde gegen den Scheinpflichtigen Rhein sprechen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gibt es freie gewässer in NRW?*

Vermutlich wird der Rheinschein noch die günstigste Lösung sein.:m


----------



## wowa777 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gibt es freie gewässer in NRW?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Moin,
> dürfte in NRW mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit schlecht aussehen.Entweder in Erlaubnisscheinpflichtiger Bewirtschafterhand oder "frei" aber mit Angelverbot.
> 
> Mir fällt ad hoc zumindest keines ein.Mag sein,das es in ländlichen Gegenden da noch den einen oder anderen in Besitz von Landwirten befindlichen Tümpel/Teich gibt..freundlich nachfragen kostet da nix.
> ...




Ich werde mir den rhein Schein hole , wohl erst nächstes Jahr.
Bin selbst auch in nem ASV und habe auch den Vispass....
Meine Frage ist nur aus reiner interesse


----------



## masterpike (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gibt es freie gewässer in NRW?*

Sollte es dieses freie Gewässer tatsächlich geben, so wird dort nicht ein Fischchen mehr drin rum schwimmen. Da kannst du von ausgehen! :a:a


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gibt es freie gewässer in NRW?*

Nein, schau Dir einfach die Gesetze, Verordnungen etc. an
In DE gibt es kein Niemandsland!
Also gehört es immer wen..Stadt,Kommune, Kirche etc.

Du brauchst in DE somit immer eine Erlaubnis.


----------



## wowa777 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gibt es freie gewässer in NRW?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, schau Dir einfach die Gesetze, Verordnungen etc. an
> 
> In DE gibt es kein Niemandsland!
> 
> ...




Falsch! Im Norden gibt es freue gewässer / gewässerteile


----------



## ronram (17. November 2015)

*AW: Gibt es freie gewässer in NRW?*

Hallo,

wenn du mit "frei" meinst, dass du keinen Fischereierlaubnisschein erwerben musst...dann jein.

Sharpo hat da bezogen auf NRW schon ins Schwarze getroffen. 
Frei in dem Sinne, dass jeder dort angeln darf, gibt es in NRW nicht. 
Das LFischG hierzulande regelt ganz klar, dass es immer jemanden gibt, der das Fischereirecht inne hat.

Kostenlos wirst du wohl nur an Privatgewässern angeln können, nachdem du den Grundstückseigentümer gefragt hast. 

Jedermannsgewässer sind hier (NRW) nicht vorhanden und können es auch gar nicht sein...
Sofern du selbst kein Privatgewässer besitzt, wäre der 13. Paragraph des LFischG ganz interessant für dich.


----------

